# [BOOT]pb boot sur raid software (resolu)

## noon29

Depuis hier je ne peux plus booter sur gentoo. En effet au demarrage j'ai: 

mount: Mounting /dev/md2 on /newroot failed: invalid arguement

!! Could not mount specified root, try again

!! the root block device is unspecified or not detected

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell

boot()::

Si quelqu'un a une solution sa serait cool. Merci d'avance.Last edited by noon29 on Fri Aug 21, 2009 2:11 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## ghoti

Salut,

Bienvenue sur le forum !  :Smile: 

Tout d'abord, pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec nos conventions.

Alors, pour ton problème, c'est un peu difficile vu que tu ne donnes aucun détail à propos de ton système.

Tout au plus, je remarque que tu dis "depuis hier" ; cela laisse supposer qu'avant ça marchait ?

Alors, qu'as tu fait depuis hier qui aurait pu modifier ton système ?

----------

## noon29

Merci pour la bienvenue.

Effectivement je ne donne pas beaucoup d'info car je ne connais pas bien ce serveur étant donner qu'on ma juste demander de le réparer xD. Je pensais juste a un problème des superblocks lorsque la personne ma dit que la partition ne montait pas.

 Or lorsque j'ai eu accès au serveur  j'ai vu le message décrit au dessus. D'après lui le serveur marchait sans problème avant. Comme cette erreur ne permet pas de booter (j'ai quand même accès a un shell rudimentaire) j'ai pu voir qu'il a 2 disque sur lesquels il a fait 3 partition. La première est pour le grub et est en raid 1. Elle est nomme /dev/md1. Les deuxièmes servent a la swap (normal) et la dernière est elle aussi en raid1 et s'appelle /dev/md3.

Ce qui ma interpeller dans sa configuration est sa ligne de boot dans le grub qui contient donc le kernel a booter et est tout de suite suivi de real_root=/dev/md2.

Il me semblait que dans le cas d'un boot raid il fallait que la ligne de grub ressemble plus a kernel root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/md2.

C'est a peu près les seuls informations que j'ai malheureusement.

----------

## ppg

 *noon29 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce qui ma interpeller dans sa configuration est sa ligne de boot dans le grub qui contient donc le kernel a booter et est tout de suite suivi de real_root=/dev/md2.
> 
> 

 

Pas forcément, si tu n'utilises pas de ramdisk il n'y aura pas de real_root !

Peux  tu nous envoyer le résultat de :

```
cat /proc/mdstat
```

Le grub.conf (menu.lst) 

Et éventuellement le fstab histoire qu'on vérifie s'il n'y pas d'incohérences.

J'ai à peu près la même configuration sur ma machine mais avec du lvm en plus, /dev/md0 pour /boot et /dev/md1 pour mon PV plus une autre partoche pour la swap.

----------

## kwenspc

Fais une recherche sur ce forum, ce sujet a été pas mal traité (dont un où je posais moi même la question)

----------

## noon29

Hum afin de pouvoir regarder ces differents fichiers je suis obliger de passer par un live cd de reconstruire les raid et de les monter puis de les chrooter non?

Alors en fait a partir du shell j'ai pu monter /dev/md1 et donc avoir acces au grub.conf qui est:

root(hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-X86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 real_root=/dev/md2 quiet

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-X86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

root(hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/md2 init=/linuxrc ramdisk_size=8192 devfs

initrd /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

Je precise que j'obtient la meme erreur avec les 2 kernel et que a partir du shell je suis incapable de monter /dev/md2.Last edited by noon29 on Thu Aug 20, 2009 1:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ppg

Tu vas être obligé d'utiliser un livecd étant donné que ça boote pas.

Pour le proc/mdstat et le fstabpas besoin de chrooter.

----------

## noon29

live cd lancer.

je reassemble mes raid (mdadm --assemble /dev/md2 /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb3 et mdam --assemble /dev/md1 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1)

ensuite je creer de points de montage.

pas de probleme pour monter /dev/md1

par contre impossible de monter /dev/md2 -> wrong fs type , bad option , bad superblock

et resultat d'un fsck dessus -> superbloc invalide , recuperation du journal , impossible d'initialiser les drapeaux du superbloc

d'apres le syslog -> corrupt root inode

HUM j'ai l'impression que s'est vraiment pas bon la ...

----------

## ghoti

Tu as essayé de vérifier individuellement les partitions qui composent /dev/md2 ? (sda3 et sdb3 si j'ai bien lu ?)

En raid1, ce sont des partitions mirroir qui restent montables et lisibles individuellement comme n'importe quelle partition.

Il se peut que le problème soit limité à une seule partition foireuse. Si c'est le cas, tu devrais toujours pouvoir récupérer la seconde...

----------

## noon29

S'est la meme chose avec sda3 et sdb3 impossible de monter la partition et root inode corrupt dans le syslog.

Y me conseille de run un e2fsck dessus et sur le net j'ai vu que l'on pouvait aussi lancer un fsck -y.

Par contre sa a l'air tres long, sa ne marche pas toujours.

De plus je voulais savoir si il est possible de perdre des donnees en faisant ces commandes?

En tout cas merci pour vos reponses.

----------

## noon29

Arf plus personne pour me repondre meme pour me dire que je suis dans une situation plus que delicate hehe.

----------

## xaviermiller

Té ! C'est pas un SAV... C'est un forum de bénévoles   :Shocked: 

----------

## ppg

Je ne m'avancerai pas beaucoup sur le sujet car je suis pas un expert un réparation de FS ; mais si tu fais pas le fsck tu risques de ne pas pouvoir récupérer tes données.

T'as pas grand chose à perdre non ? Au pire tu peux toujours faire une sauvegarde avec dd avant de lancer fsck.

Un badblock ça peut aussi aider.

----------

## noon29

c'est pas faux pour le SAV mais bon voila je pensais que c'etait un probleme deja arrive c'est tout. Et merci ppg au final j'ai fait une copie du disk avec dd comme sa je vais pouvoir tenter des manips dessus.

----------

